# Alex Grey



## taylorl3 (Nov 14, 2006)

Alex Grey







I think he  is  amazing check  out the  website and  let  me  know


----------



## Steffi (Nov 25, 2006)

My son is a big fan of the band Tool, you ought to see the work on the latest album, that's by Alex Grey....fascinating work


----------



## nightsavior (Nov 28, 2006)

This artist puts my meager crap to shame. Sadly I'm not being sarcastic. lol. My favorite is the painter painting that has faces around him observing..some of a good nature..some of a darker nature. Really struck a chord with me. Very inspirational.


----------



## Telperaca (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh, it's very funky. Sweeeet!


----------

